# Light-O-Rama – It's Not Just for Christmas



## sneakykid (Sep 19, 2010)

This is on my wish list! Gotta save up for it, though. So expensive! But it looks so fun! And the program looks simple/easy enough to understand.


----------



## ghostlland820 (Jan 11, 2014)

A couple times I've bought extra controllers for a Halloween display and then re-sold them on Ebay to people setting up lighting displays for Christmas. The controllers hold their value.


----------



## OddTodd (May 31, 2009)

Nice video and great job on the explanation and uses for the controllers. I've been using LOR for about 10 years now. I use them in my Halloween and Christmas shows... For Halloween I have a network set up to light up my tombstones in sync with music, flash flood lights to create a lightning effect and I have one controller set for stand alone and it controls rope lights in a dark tunnel to make the tunnel appear to spin.


----------



## ghostlland820 (Jan 11, 2014)

OddTodd said:


> Nice video and great job on the explanation and uses for the controllers. I've been using LOR for about 10 years now. I use them in my Halloween and Christmas shows... For Halloween I have a network set up to light up my tombstones in sync with music, flash flood lights to create a lightning effect and I have one controller set for stand alone and it controls rope lights in a dark tunnel to make the tunnel appear to spin.


By chance do you have any photos or a video of the tunnel effect? I need some ideas for this year.


----------



## OddTodd (May 31, 2009)

ghostlland820 said:


> By chance do you have any photos or a video of the tunnel effect? I need some ideas for this year.


I didn't get very good video of the tunnel but here is a link... the tunnel starts at 45 seconds in.


----------



## ghostlland820 (Jan 11, 2014)

Holy heck! That's an elaborate haunt. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Plant175 (Oct 27, 2017)

That’s awesome I really like the fire sequence


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

ghostlland820 said:


> The controllers hold their value.


Tell me about it.... We have had a light-o-rama for serveral years now maybe close to 10? We have used it both for Halloween and Christmas. Bought the setup used, controller (16 channels), cords, software everything but a laptop. I can't remember if it came with an AM transmitter or if I picked it up seperately, but boy did I learn a lot that year. Honestly figuring out the AM transmitter was the hardest. Later we upgraded to an FM transmitter which I also picked up somewhere used, much, much easier than AM. Anyhow fast forward to 2 years ago. The controller is no longer working properly, if I had to take a guess I'd say a couple of the relays are no longer working. I'm not really comfortable replacing relays that are soldered onto a circuit board. I'm not really excited with the prices I see on E-bay for controllers, so if someone has a source for a circuit board, or used controller, or knows some place I can send it to be repaired that would be very much appriciated. 
Thanks,
Frog Prince


----------



## ghostlland820 (Jan 11, 2014)

Stinkerbell, I just received an email saying LOR is having a giant sale beginning tomorrow (Friday, April 5, 2019). http://secure.campaigner.com/csb/Public/show/4ppq-10i75o--k7i0v-1ahygpm4


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Totally zoned on sending a thank you for the link to the sale. I was able to order the part I needed... still a little pricey but like you said these things seem to hold their value.


----------



## spoiledbrat2910 (Sep 16, 2016)

Bought a 16 channel unit from a guy on CL for our Christmas display last December. However, I didn't have the time to mess around with it and set up my existing display so I shelved it until this year. He said he used it for Halloween too but only for lightning effects. He even gave me the PC with all of the sequences he collected over the 5 years that he had been using it. Any tips that you can provide to a LOR noob? I've been all over youtube and LOR website doing research but tips from experienced folks are very much appreciated.


----------



## ghostlland820 (Jan 11, 2014)

spoiledbrat2910 said:


> Bought a 16 channel unit from a guy on CL for our Christmas display last December. However, I didn't have the time to mess around with it and set up my existing display so I shelved it until this year. He said he used it for Halloween too but only for lightning effects. He even gave me the PC with all of the sequences he collected over the 5 years that he had been using it. Any tips that you can provide to a LOR noob? I've been all over youtube and LOR website doing research but tips from experienced folks are very much appreciated.


I would start practicing with electric Christmas candles just to begin to get a feel for how all the menus, commands and timing work using the LOR "Sequence Editor". You'll find there are far more menu choices than you're ever likely to use. Also get some practice now hooking the controller up to a computer and running the LOR "Hardware" menu item to make sure everything is properly connected. I learned by using the LOR tutorials. Feel free to contact me in a conversation if you have a specific question later, though I'm no expert. Oh...start stocking up on extension cords.


----------



## spoiledbrat2910 (Sep 16, 2016)

ghostlland820 said:


> I would start practicing with electric Christmas candles just to begin to get a feel for how all the menus, commands and timing work using the LOR "Sequence Editor". You'll find there are far more menu choices than you're ever likely to use. Also get some practice now hooking the controller up to a computer and running the LOR "Hardware" menu item to make sure everything is properly connected. I learned by using the LOR tutorials. Feel free to contact me in a conversation if you have a specific question later, though I'm no expert. Oh...start stocking up on extension cords.


Guy sold me his entire set up which included a huge tote full of nothing but extension cords. We all nearly pulled something trying to get it into the back of my SUV. Plus I already have a tote of the dark green outdoor extension cords in various lengths that I use for Halloween and Christmas lights. Hoping that will be enough to get me started this year lol. Thanks for the tips. Now I have to dig out some Christmas candles and block some time to practice....


----------

